# Wanted R33GTR Nismo 320km/h Cluster Speedo in black



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello community,

still searching a black nismo speedo 320km/h for 33gtr..

anyone want sell or swap with a good white nismo cluster 320km/h wich i have in stock


thanks


----------

